# Got Pork belly



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys I've been wanting to cook a Pork Belly for a few weeks now. I've never cooked one before. I checked on the current price and it's 6.99$ a lbs. The place I work for company that carries it , and I can get it for approximately 3.00$ a lbs ( fresh ) not frozen , but it comes in approximately 25 to 30 lbs box. This place carries damn near everything under the sun . I don't need that much pork belly for my first cook. Anybody wants to go in on a box please send me a PM. I can put the order in a get it the next day. Order must be put in before 2 pm. M-Thrus.
Whyme


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

https://buff.ly/2n2ckBm wish i was closer. been wanting to try this recipe


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I sure do wish you were closer to me.
I'd go in with you on those pork bellies and we could make one hell of a barbecue party.


----------

